
Linux-insides: Linkers - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Misc/linkers.md
======
vezzy-fnord
The definitive series on linkers is definitely Ian Lance Taylor's:
[https://wingolog.org/archives/2012/05/23/list-of-ian-
lance-t...](https://wingolog.org/archives/2012/05/23/list-of-ian-lance-
taylors-linker-articles)

~~~
tbirdz
I'd also recommend "Linkers and Loaders". It's a bit dated, but it's a classic
and most of the core underlying ideas are still relevant today:

[http://www.iecc.com/linker/](http://www.iecc.com/linker/)

------
ndesaulniers
Ah, this was the last step for my JIT compiler; manually performing relocation
(that previously I was deferring to the system linker):
[https://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2015/05/25/interprete...](https://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2015/05/25/interpreter-
compiler-jit/)

